# Pros and Cons of Western and English riding?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

To be fair to your lesson barn you aren't expected to learn how to take care of the horses because someone else already is. Did you ask them to teach you about husbandry? Maybe you could offer to show up early, help out & learn some things but if the barn is busy they may not have the time for one on one teaching.

Why not do both? Hang with & learn from your friend but still take lessons.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

kkwb said:


> If you could let me know about any pros and cons of the two,


I don't know that this is really a "technical" thing that you can compare between English and Western. There really isn't a pro vs. con debate. More of it will depend on your individual interests, and your horse's capabilities.



kkwb said:


> But I feel that English riding or the barn where i am is not teaching me a lot about taking care of a horses, no one on one time with horses, or being taught how to be with horses, what rules there are, and generally just teaching about the care of a horse. It's more like the horse is a machine and you don't really need to do anything except make them jump, canter, do anything you want, and all you do is tack them up, and ride them. I don't like that treatment of horses, so i have decided to quit that barn and go with my friend to her barn.


Honestly, this part doesn't really have anything to do with English, but the way in which your lessons and/or current barn are being run. 

If you'd like to learn more about certain things, have you expressed this to your trainer?

Every trainer and every barn is different; western or english.



kkwb said:


> What i really want to know is the different aspects of western riding compared with English riding.
> I know the saddles are different, the gaits are named differently, but is there anything else that might be good for me to know of?


Realistically, the BASICS between Western and English are the same. They both strive to have a horse soft to the bridle and responsive to your aids.

You start to get into differences when you get more specialized. Of course, most Western events require a loose rein (or similar) whereas most English events are ridden with contact. 

And then each individual event gets more specific. You don't ride the exact same for dressage than how you ride for stadium jumping. And you don't ride the same for barrel racing than how you ride for reining. 

So as a generality, the basic principles are the same. You only get the "differences" when you branch off into a specific event.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Bottom line. Basic horsemanship is basic horsemanship, no matter what discipline, Basic horse care is basic horse care, no matter if it's western, English, draft, or pasture ornament. 

If your goal is to learn basic horse care, and the new place offers that opportunity, jump on it. The riding discipline is irrelevant.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

To me, a broke horse is a broke horse and a good rider is a good rider. I am western by trade but moved to an english barn and have been giving lessons to those kids riding english and have been starting colts who will become dressage and sporthorse prospects. At the core, it is the same. 

I had a brief time in my life where I thought I wanted to be an eventer. I rode giant horses, I jumped, I showed in dressage - But at the end I still fell in love with the low headed, loose reined, quick moving and intelligent cow horses. I loved the feeling of saying "whoa" and having that horse just melt underneath me into a stop. I loved putting my hand down on a cow and feeling that horse crouch and shake under me with intensity. I even love running barrels, when I am running up there a hundred miles an hour and all I need to do is set a hand down and feel my horse wrap around a turn. To me, that is what I love.

But not everyone loves that. Some people love the elegance of dressage or the feeling of flying from the jump. That is totally okay. Like I said, at the base of it all is the same horsemanship - Unless you are becoming a specialized performance competitor, there is no reason to stress over the difference. Just ride what you want and have a good time.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

There are many different approaches to riding and handling horses. Unclarified use of the terms "Western" and "English" may cause confusion. Each of these terms has been used in both positive and negative contexts, because people riding in both "Western" and "English" saddles interact with horses in a wide variety ways. 

A particular saddle design may prove more beneficial for a certain type of activity. However, one should place more emphasis on the interactive relationship between human and horse than on the saddle employed.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

kkwb said:


> I've been riding in English for more than a year now, at two different barns.
> 
> I've learned the walk, trot, canter, jumping, outdoor trotting, cantering and jumps. Plus I have been in one show, and ridden many horses.
> 
> ...


That's generally how lessons are. This has nothing to do with english riding. You are paying for a _riding_ lesson, so just because your trainer is doing exactly what you pay her for you feel that she treats the horses as machines? I'm confused by that thought process. Have you expressed to her that you would like to learn more about horse care vs. only riding? 

Again, you are paying for a riding lesson. You are there to learn about riding, so that is exactly what your coach is doing I assume. If you want lessons in horse care, then you need to express that to her. Depending on size of the barn and what sort of facility they have (only lessons, boarding, private, etc) your coach either cares for the horses herself, or the boarders care for their own horses, or your barn owner has hired staff. Just because you pay for a riding lesson, and ride (obviously), doesn't mean the horses are not cared for and/or treated as machines.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

think each type has its plusses and minuses. A minus to me for English, is though no matter how much I have wanted to try/ learn it, the English barns around me wouldn't touch a plus sized rider with a 10 foot pole, and some of them made me feel inferior for wanting/ asking to learn, meanwhile the western community I found made me feel like I could do anything I wanted to, and if I wanted to ride I shouldn't be made to feel inferior. I still want to learn English.. but 5 years in, still haven't tried it once


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I agree that this isn't a western/English debate as much as you wanting a little more from your lesson. I asked if I could tack up the horse myself, and they are fine with that (at lessons). I always ask a lot of questions about horse care since we're leasing horses.

I grew up riding western and now I'm taking English. I think English requires a little more work on the rider's part but maybe I was just doing western wrong.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cons of Western Riding?

I never ever ever got hung up dismounting from an English saddle!

Both are great, go try it, make up your own mind, English training is a great foundation to riding western...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> English training is a great foundation to riding western...


I have to chime in because even though I think a good rider is a good rider, that only applies until you get specialized. I have dashboarded many o' many of english riders who came to take lessons on my broke horses and were surprised by the (i quote) "responsiveness" or the animal. Makes me giggle. Though english riders do have the luxury of being able to cough, sneeze, sniffle, sigh, or even breathe too heavily without their horses slamming on the brakes. That I am occasionally jealous of. lol


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree there are no cons or pros, just personal preference. I started out Western, but I hated that god awful heavy, cumbersome saddle and "curb bit only" for 4H so I switched to English saddles and have paired down to a super light Wintec saddle (my OTSTB and I both agree, lighter the saddle, the happier the ride  ) I did play around with dressage, jumping, and eventing but now I'm a confirmed Distance rider with goal of doing 50's in 2 years.

Basics are basics and after that, it's what blows air up your skirt. Everybody has their personal preference, annoying cows, barrels, dressage, jumping, trails, etc, just do what you enjoy along with your horse partner and don't let something so silly as tack get in the way of a good ride.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

The main con I see to western riding (mainly western _riders_) is that a lot of people mistakenly think it is easier or safer.

"I don't need a helmet on this green horse, I ride western"
"I don't need to sit up straight or put my heels down, I ride western"
"I don't need lessons, I ride western"
"I can breed a bunch of grade horses in my backyard, break 'em the 'ol cowboy way with whips and spurs, haul off around some barrels, and advertise myself as a trainer on craigslist. I ride western!"

Horses are horses, and ultimately animals no matter how much we would like to love them like a human, and can hurt you regardless of what saddle you ride in. That being said, I'm a proud western rider. I have ridden English, and liked it a lot, but there's something about a good all-around western horse can't be beat, in my eyes.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Spec said:


> The main con I see to western riding (mainly western _riders_) is that a lot of people mistakenly think it is easier or safer.
> 
> "I don't need a helmet on this green horse, I ride western"
> "I don't need to sit up straight or put my heels down, I ride western"
> ...



I don't know which western riders you are around but I can honestly say I don't think I know any like that. Even my old cowboy friends who have had the brain cells knocked out of them by too many a bull in their years sit up and put some weight in their stirrups.

I don't wear a helmet though. Still my personal choice. 

Backyard breeders and craigslists trainers though are rampant everywhere. I wouldn't even call them one of the other, they aren't western or english - They're just backyardigans, riding in what is probably a cheaply made synthetic saddle and probably use the phrase "Will go western or english..." or "I've got experience riding western and english."

I mean, yeah. Any horse that's broke should be able to do both. Any rider worth their salts should be able to do both to an extent. Hell I've done both, doesn't make me an expert. It's more people being stupid and young kids trying to be horse whisperers than it is "western" behavior.

Sorry, I had to chime in. Some stereotypes make me feel like I need to for the forum's sake.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

SorrelHorse said:


> I don't know which western riders you are around but I can honestly say I don't think I know any like that. Even my old cowboy friends who have had the brain cells knocked out of them by too many a bull in their years sit up and put some weight in their stirrups.
> 
> I don't wear a helmet though. Still my personal choice.
> 
> ...


I usually don't wear a helmet either but if a mom asks me to take their 12 year old kid for a horse ride, you bet I'm gonna make them wear a helmet, even though there's a horn there to hold on to! :icon_rolleyes:

I don't know where you're at, but being from a rural area an hour away from the closest walmart, I often see people who pull their old horse out of the bull pen and take it to the county fair once a year, sportin' neon tie downs and incorrectly wrapped zebra-stripe polos. I also personally know a craigslist "horse trainer", and a family who bred their mare to a cheap stud because she went lame and they wanted another horse just like her. Haha! 
Unfortunately I see the true sides to western riding stereotypes. Annoys me because that allows outsiders to generalize (like the way I did in my first post) even though a lot of western riders are awesome horsemen and women. It's up to you to decide whether or not you feel those stereotypes are a "con" to western riding, but they are there. I personally choose to laugh them off and do my thing.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well said by Beau, and not much to add


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

With the basics there is no difference. I agree with what others have said. If you want to learn more about the care of the horse then ask your trainer to spend some time on that instead of riding. Or keep taking lessons there and go to the friends barn to learn how to care for horses. I personally like riding both ways although my favorite is bareback. That's how I first learned to ride and what I'm still most comfortable with.
I just recently started taking dressage lessons with my Starhorse who knew nothing when I first got her. We are both faring pretty well. I do have a problem with keeping contact on the bit because I'm not used to it. I'm learning. 
I love riding the trails with a western saddle because there is more places to tie stuff down. I can't be out there without my food and drink.
As far as pros and cons of each disipline, there isn't any. It's just a matter of what you like.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Spec said:


> The main con I see to western riding (mainly western _riders_) is that a lot of people mistakenly think it is easier or safer.
> 
> "I don't need a helmet on this green horse, I ride western"
> "I don't need to sit up straight or put my heels down, I ride western"
> ...


Yes, there is that incorrect concept, concerning western riders, and unfortunately, often perpetuated by Hollywood westerns
A broke horse is a broke horse, and any horse, regardless of saddle, is not broke if he can only be arena ridden, whether he does Airs Above ground or not!
A backyard breeder has no discipline limitations. I see some drafts bred to a stock horse , or any other breed, immediately termed a'Warmblood" by this type of breeder, with that horse not suited for anything. Yes, I know, those that use the Draft /TB cross,with knowledge, sometimes get the best of both of those breeds, if they are lucky, but I see way more advertized , 'warmbloods, produced by any light horse and draft cross, that are 'lukewarms at best, priced for a ridiculous fee.
A broke horse is not discipline specific, nor does having empathy and a relationship with your horse limited by what saddle or bit you use.
I rather think in the term of 'good horsemen, versus horse mechanics"


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't think there are pros or cons to english vs. western. Like others have said, there may be a certain discipline which really interests you and that is what you will pursue. 

For myself I am taking dressage lessons from a western dressage trainer. But i take my lessons in my english saddle. When I'm at my acreage riding the fields, etc I usually use my western saddle. I feel more comfortable in it for longer rides and I have the option to bring saddle bags, etc with me if needed. For myself I like riding both english & western so I am comfortable with either saddle. (Plus the english saddle is good on my 'lazy days' when the western one feels like it's too heavy).

But again, I am not specialized and do not train specifically for hunter/jumpers, barrels etc. That will likely dictate what type of riding you ultimately end up doing. 

As for horse care, no matter the discipline, basic horse husbandry doesn't change. For now I would probably go to the place where you will benefit from learning the most and have fun.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Cons of Western Riding?
> 
> I never ever ever got hung up dismounting from an English saddle!
> 
> Both are great, go try it, make up your own mind, English training is a great foundation to riding western...



While I agree that good basics are the same, I do not agree that English is a needed foundation for good western riding. At least you did not put in that often remark,"dressage is a good foundation for any discipline"!
While good programs in both, work towards having a responsive and light horse, with total body control, there is the fact,. that right from the beginning, you work towards that western horse eventually working on a loose and indirect rein


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

natisha said:


> To be fair to your lesson barn you aren't expected to learn how to take care of the horses because someone else already is. Did you ask them to teach you about husbandry? Maybe you could offer to show up early, help out & learn some things but if the barn is busy they may not have the time for one on one teaching.
> 
> Why not do both? Hang with & learn from your friend but still take lessons.


There are instructors out there that are only interested in showing and have no plan to teach their students anything about horsemanship and the rest (great majority) of what goes into caring for and handling horses. If your instructor is one of these, you won't learn much. However, have you ever asked for lessons on the ground?

You should expect to pay for it just like a riding session but let your trainer know that you have the desire to learn a lot more than just riding.

When I take on a student, I can usually tell if they are the type to _only_ be interested in riding and those who have a _keen interest in everything_ and may one day own a horse. Honestly, if they seem bored with anything but riding, I don't spend a whole lot of time with details about horsemanship. They are invariably the ones who ride a few years and then lose interest in horses completely.

I do always start my own students Western, they don't get to try English until they have balance and control of their hands. I don't want beginners jerking on my horse's mouths. Then they get to advance to English and some jumping if they want to. I don't think your issue is English vs Western riding-done right, they are very similar. 

I do think your issue is that you are only getting riding time in when you really want much more!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Smilie said:


> While I agree that good basics are the same, I do not agree that English is a needed foundation for good western riding


Smilie I like you lots, but PLEASE do NOT put in what was not there!

I never ever ever said nor do I believe for one second that English is NEEDED as a foundation for Western...that would be pure poppycock

What I was saying is that IS a good foundation for Western, and why do I say that? Because I have heard it again and again from trainers, those who are taught to ride English and swap over have great seats, a great foundation to start from...doesn't mean that there isn't a heck of a lot to learn, but at least they can sit and you can usually see the difference in a novice western rider, who was started English.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Chasin Ponies said:


> There are instructors out there that are only interested in showing and have no plan to teach their students anything about horsemanship and the rest (great majority) of what goes into caring for and handling horses. If your instructor is one of these, you won't learn much. However, have you ever asked for lessons on the ground?
> 
> You should expect to pay for it just like a riding session but let your trainer know that you have the desire to learn a lot more than just riding.
> 
> ...


Ditto! My instructor teaches both riding (Western then English) and horsemanship which the majority of his regular riders have passion for both. Having the desire and even passion to learn how to love and care for the horse - not everyone's cup of tea. He offers straight lessons but always with minimal lessons in caring for the horse - the riders that have been there for years are those who are very active in the barn and are knowledgeable in their own right. We all learn from each other. I hope to advance to English riding dressage and/or hunter jumping but that's just me. Western never really appealed to me although its fun to watch and I have healthy respect for riders in general, no matter the discipline. Ask your instructor and if they don't offer those lessons, perhaps volunteer to help out and start reading up!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I rode Western as a child/teen and am now riding English. Both are amazing disciplines and of course neither is better or worse than the other, it all depends on what you want to do. I don't recommend barrel racing in an English saddle, but some people do it. Similarly, jumping in a Western saddle would be rather awkward. It's more about what you want to do. While I think you could get lots of knowledge about horses at your current barn, I also think it's great to try out different disciplines. My daughter started riding English when she was 6. When she was 7, she switched to a Western barn, then back to an English barn where she started dressage, then jumping at age 9, and last summer (she's 10 now), she did a week-long Western camp where she did barrel racing - placed first in the end-of-camp show! A few weeks later, she did a week-long English camp, LOL. She is the type of kid who wants to do it ALL. She now has her own horse, which she rides English and will show this spring. Trying out lots of disciplines has been great for her development as a rider and has allowed her to really figure out what she likes best. It's also about the barn philosophy, to some extent, and finding the right fit isn't easy. Over the years, we've been to a few, but are now very happy with the coach that has been working with both of us for the last year and a half. Once you find that good fit, you don't want to let it go. 

Personally, I prefer English at the moment because I feel I am closer to the horse in my Close Contact English saddle. That is forcing me to be more balanced (and I am NOT saying Western riders are not balanced, just that it's a little easier for a beginner to cheat on a Western saddle by holding the pommel or slouching in the saddle). To me, the bulk and weight of the Western saddle are a turnoff and Western stirrups flaps tend to cause me knee pain because of the twist - but maybe I haven't been on a really good quality saddle. English stirrups cause me no knee pain and no knee pain is good!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kkwb said:


> I've been riding in English for more than a year now, at two different barns.
> 
> I've learned the walk, trot, canter, jumping, outdoor trotting, cantering and jumps. Plus I have been in one show, and ridden many horses.
> 
> ...


I don't think that one discipline is better than the other. Some riders prefer one discipline over the other for different reasons. Horses are bred for different things as well. At the end of the day it's up to you what you choose to do. 

Our horses do both English and western. Depending on what I want to work on or do, I'll tack up my mare in the proper equipment and off we go. I find benefits to both, and I really enjoy both. Having the flexibility is fun, and it keeps things fresh where our horses are never bored and are always excited and willing to go out. Opening yourself up to a new discipline will be great and you might love it!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Smilie I like you lots, but PLEASE do NOT put in what was not there!
> 
> I never ever ever said nor do I believe for one second that English is NEEDED as a foundation for Western...that would be pure poppycock
> 
> What I was saying is that IS a good foundation for Western, and why do I say that? Because I have heard it again and again from trainers, those who are taught to ride English and swap over have great seats, a great foundation to start from...doesn't mean that there isn't a heck of a lot to learn, but at least they can sit and you can usually see the difference in a novice western rider, who was started English.


Sorry, Golden, if I mis read what you said! You will have to excuse me for being a bit 'gun shy', as I have read many posts, where the statement is made, that all horses, including western performance horses could use some dressage training, and doing so, would cure any training issue, or help in that final goal, with the implied idea that total body control training, is missing in all western training programs
It also does not help, that many recreational beginning riders chose to ride western, never taking any clinics or lessons, far as in creating a truly soft and responsive horse, while most beginning English riders take formal lessons
So, perhaps there is more poor riding practices seen,, with someone riding in a western saddle, with the horse knowing little more then to go down a trail, but those examples are far from how good western training programs are based on, but unfortunately, those examples are often used as being representative.
I will practice my reading comprehension!

PS, love your new avatar!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

At lower levels or for pleasure riding, regardless of discipline, the only real differences between english and western is the slack in the reins (as others have said, western generally aims more toward loose reins and English toward contact) and the saddle.

For most basic riding, the principles between the 2 styles are identical. You want a horse that is willing and soft and responsive and collected. If you aren't IN a show, there is no set of rules in western riding that says you can't post (working cowboys frequently post when trotting long distances) or ride in 2-point if you choose.

The leg cues might be slightly different, depending on what you've been taught. As a western rider, I always use outside leg in a turn _unless _I am turning around something like a tree or a barrel or a cow, in which case I use BOTH legs to create bend in the body.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It is always intriguing how quickly horses learn the difference between things.

To this day, I think I could get on Selena, squeeze her up into the bridle, take up some contact, and she would round up and stride like the minimal dressage training she had taught her to do. Yet I can get the same response from her by flicking out the rein, sitting loose, and tap-tapping her with my calves like reiners do.

When I'm running barrels though, I am ALWAYS riding my inside leg. I don't think I ever consciously make the decision to use my outside leg. Why you ask? Because of this. lol









I've also on occasion ridden bridleless, but when I do that I use primarily an outside leg with an occasional bump-bump inside leg to encourage some bend.


Horses are smarter than we give them credit for. If you prep them even a little, usually they will know what you ask for. The basics never leave them. You could lay them off for ten years and come back, and sure there might be a few rusty things but they will always know what they were started with if they were started right. I think a lot of people underestimate the good foundation that makes one that versatile and compliant.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Smilie said:


> So, perhaps there is more poor riding practices seen,, with someone riding in a western saddle, with the horse knowing little more then to go down a trail, but those examples are far from how good western training programs are based on, but unfortunately, those examples are often used as being representative.
> I will practice my reading comprehension!
> 
> PS, love your new avatar!


LOL, we are good

There are equally places where English riders get stuck on 'nose to tail ' strings, get taken out for a ride, and think they know it all.

Some of the funniest accounts of English riders trying western for the first time are of the problems they have 'letting go' they try and ride in contact only to find their poor horse trying to stop and back up on them.

I believe that most people can ride in any tack, any style, to ride *well* takes lessons and effort, doesn't matter the country or style.


----------



## BklynCwgrl (Feb 7, 2009)

cbar said:


> I don't think there are pros or cons to english vs. western. Like others have said, there may be a certain discipline which really interests you and that is what you will pursue.
> 
> For myself I am taking dressage lessons from a western dressage trainer. But i take my lessons in my english saddle. When I'm at my acreage riding the fields, etc I usually use my western saddle. I feel more comfortable in it for longer rides and I have the option to bring saddle bags, etc with me if needed. For myself I like riding both english & western so I am comfortable with either saddle. (Plus the english saddle is good on my 'lazy days' when the western one feels like it's too heavy).
> 
> ...



I was going to mention "Western Dressage". When I take my WD lessons, I feel like an English Dressage rider in western tack. 

From what I understand from "western" riders, the aids seem to be different than "English".


----------

